# Burtoni Mouthbrooders had babies!



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

I *think* a burtoni mouthbrooder is an African Cichlid (apologies if I'm wrong).

One of my females just had a load of babies and I don't know what to do.

I noticed that she was releasing one or two every so often from her mouth and they kept getting eaten, so I've been given a tank from a friend and put the mother in there. Within seconds, shes released about 25 - 30 babies about half a centimetre long. They all stick together nicely.

I'm worried though. I've never had fish breed before and I don't know what to do. I've left the mother in with them because she seems to not eat them.

The tank I've got them in isn't huge (about 12 inches by 18 inches by 12 inches) and I have a fluval 1 plus internal filter in there. I also have a heater, but I don't have a spare aerator, so no bubbles.

Do I need to buy new equipment for this tank like an aerator or a bigger filter?

The filter that I've got was used in another tank containing goldfish. I haven't washed it out because I didn't want to kill the bacteria. I filled the tank with water from the main tank, so the conditions should be the same as the mother is used to for now.

What do the babies eat? How often do I feed the babies? When can I put them back in the main tank?

Help!!!!!
Thanks.
Adam.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Exellent!  , that deserves a point because everything you did was the best that you could of done.
The fry will eat grinned up flake but will grow faster on newly hatched brine shrimp from your lfs. Good luck.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

By the way, I forgot to mention that you don't need any additional airation, the filter does all that.


----------

